# PC brauch mehrere Anläufe im Kaltstart



## Chezzo (10. Juni 2016)

*PC brauch mehrere Anläufe im Kaltstart*

Hallo,

mein PC braucht mehrere Anläufe zum Hochfahren. Heißt die Lüfter drehen sich, Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. Dann geht er aus. Das wiederholt sich so ca 5 mal und bootet dann ganz normal.

Mein altes Netzteil war das E8 600W
Mein neues Netzteil ist das 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM

Bei beiden dasselbe Problem.

Habe bereits von einem sogenannten be quiet Bug gelesen, aber das der bei beiden neu wie alt auftritt?

Ist es auch möglich das es an meiner Grafikkarte liegt? (möchte diese sowieso Ende des Monats gegen eine rx 480 tauschen)

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## NuVirus (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: PC brauch mehrere Anläufe im Kaltstart*

Kann auch ein Problem am Mainboard sein oder eines anderen Teils, du kannst mal ohne Grafikkarte ausprobieren.

Bei mir hat vor einigen Monaten mein Gigabyte Board ein Ähnliches Problem gehabt am Ende lag es an dem neuen Bios 
Kann aber auch wirklich ein Mainboard Problem sein


----------



## Chezzo (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: PC brauch mehrere Anläufe im Kaltstart*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Kann auch ein Problem am Mainboard sein oder eines anderen Teils, du kannst mal ohne Grafikkarte ausprobieren.
> 
> Bei mir hat vor einigen Monaten mein Gigabyte Board ein Ähnliches Problem gehabt am Ende lag es an dem neuen Bios
> Kann aber auch wirklich ein Mainboard Problem sein



Was genau war das denn für ein Problem im Bios?


----------



## NuVirus (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: PC brauch mehrere Anläufe im Kaltstart*

Der PC startete auch immer wieder nicht nachdem er fast ein Jahr lang recht problemlos lief - wurde lediglich auf Defaults vor den Problemen zurückgesetzt danach plötzlich nur noch Probleme beim Starten - lief der PC erstmal lief alles problemlos.

Da es jetzt mit einem neuen Netzteil nicht läuft würde ich das Netzteil fast ausschließen bei dem Problem.

Mainboards und Grafikkarten machen eigl am häufigsten Probleme du könntest einfach mal die Grafikkarte ausbauen und mit Onboard testen evtl vorher IGP wieder einschalten.


----------



## Quintes (3. August 2016)

*AW: PC brauch mehrere Anläufe im Kaltstart*

Hatte zu 100% die selben Symptome und es lag am Mainboard. Hatte auch zuerst das Netzteil getauscht, keine Besserung - dann das Mainboard getauscht und seitdem alles bestens.


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2016)

*AW: PC brauch mehrere Anläufe im Kaltstart*



Chezzo schrieb:


> Habe bereits von einem sogenannten be quiet Bug gelesen, aber das der bei beiden neu wie alt auftritt?



Es gibt kein BeQuiet Bug.
Ist das Bios des Mainboards aktuell? Wenn  nicht, macht das mal.
Wenn der Fehler immer noch auftritt, wechsel das Mainboard.


----------



## be quiet! Support (15. August 2016)

*AW: PC brauch mehrere Anläufe im Kaltstart*

Hallo Chezzo,

wie bereits gesagt wurde ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass ein Bauteil deines PCs (nicht das Netzteil) defekt ist. Bitte lass uns doch wissen, sobald Du herausgefunden hast, wer der Übeltäter war 

Grüße
Christian


----------

